# FBH Conference 2012



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

OK all,

Please pencil in the following for next year.

16th June 2012 FBH Conference - the Dome Doncaster
17th June 2012 IHS Show - The Dome Doncaster

19th August 2012 - Joint Societies Reptile Expo - Kempton Park

Please make every effort to attend these events, for those of you that wish to continue keeping animals the Conference is a MUST!
We are working on special rates for overnight accommodation as per previous years (thanks Richard).

Rooms £45 - more details to follow


----------

